# Weekend in Panama City Beach (Jetty Fishing)



## ThaFish

Took a trip to Panama City Beach for the weekend with Caleb & Nathan. We fished the jetties on Friday night for an hour or so when we got there until dark & I got two Spanish. Nathan lost a couple fish as well, & I don't think Caleb even had a hit. Saturday morning we got up relatively early (for us) & went over to the jetties again for a couple hours. Got five Spanish in total & lost a bunch more. I landed the biggest one, which was 25''. That was the biggest one of the weekend too! Went back to the house for lunch & then fished the beach all afternoon. Had a few shark baits (fresh Spanish heads) out, one of which was yakked out just over 150 yards, but had no runs at all. Went back to the jetties for an hour or so before dark again & I landed a couple decent bluefish. We also lost a couple Spanish, & Nathan got broke off on a monster red that he couldn't turn. Anyways, had a great weekend, but ready to get back to fishing bull reds in Pensacola!

Tight lines guys!


----------



## Kevin B

Congrats, it looks like you had fun to me.

Kevin


----------

